# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  MedusaBox v1.0.4 is out!

## Shamseldeen Victory

Medusa Box v. 1.0.4 is out!  _Release notes:_ 
In this version we have added *repair for ZTE K3765-Z**, ZTE MF622* and *Huawei K3765* *modems* and *dead boot repair* for *Samsung SGH-I900*, *SGH-I908 PDA Part* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Deep in the boot!* 
_____
BR,
Medusa Team

----------

